# Ice Condition Reports



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Please post your knowledge about current ice conditions here. 
Not fishing reports but just ice conditions at all of the lakes and reservoirs.
We will leave this at the top of the page through the ice season.
After ice off it will be pulled.
Thanks for sharing your information here,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Friday Dec. 3

Mantua - Probably the only "Northern" water with safe ice. 3+ inches
Porcupine - Ice in the back, 98% open water.
Hyrum - No ice.
Willard Bay - The Marina's have ice, but with warmer weather it won't last long.
Pineview - No ice.
Causey - Some ice. Its thin and mostly rotten. There is still some open water near the dam.
East Canyon - No ice.
Echo - Some ice. It's on the southern side, and not much at that.
Rockport - No ice.
Flaming Gorge - Firehole has 4" of solid ice. The fishing is pretty fast right now. (More fish = Less people on the ice)

Sorry, but I am a "northerner" and those are the only bodies of water I frequent.....


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Panguitch - Four to five inche lake wide. Plenty safe for people but wouldn't take out a bike yet.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

While the harbors at Utah lake had safe ice last week, the ice has deteriorated quite a bit with this warm weather. Use extreme caution right now until things cool off.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Basin area low elevation lakes are either wide open or have unsafe ice. Night time temps have been too high lately.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we took a step back as far as good ice goes.
Now we need some more cold weather to get the ice ready again.
I don't know what I want more. Ice or nice warm weather.
I guess I'll just take what ever Mother Nature gives us.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just drove by the Lindon Harbor. The ice is bad enough that people have been chunking away at it, trying to get their sailboats out of there. One guy had his trailer ready at the ramp. Saw a couple of fishermen though, fishing from the docks.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Great Idea this was Grandpa !!!! by the way, what I want for x-mas is..........thanks your loving son......


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Thurs. Dec 9 & Fri Dec. 10

MANTUA
Ice: 3" of clear beneath 2" of frozen slush. Solid.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dec 9 1900 hrs:

Echo Reservoir - no ice


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Dec 10 1900 hrs:
> 
> Echo Reservoir - no ice


You made your post just after 1300 hrs I am replying at about 1530 hrs how do you know what the conditions will be at 1900 hrs? Better check your military issue time piece. Just ribben ya Goob don't go and get yer feelers hurt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Dec 10 1900 hrs:
> ...


yeah, yeah, you know how sensitive I get

I changed it to last night, thanks.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Dec 10 - Beer:30

Pineview - No ice
Causey - I took the canoe... the ice that was, isn't anymore.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the reports.
It is a big help to others.
Keep them coming,
Grandpa D.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

December 10th
Huntington
6 inches white/slush ice over three inches clear ice.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok so I just called the Marina at Strawberry. They told me that there is about 2 -2 1/2 inches of ice in Mud Creek. He told me that there have been some people out fishing on it, but that it is still a little skethcy. It's getting into the 40's in the afternoons, and so the ice that is there does soften up a bit. They said that if they can just get a little cold snap that it should frezze over pretty rapidly, and that they think by Christmas it will be good to go. If any of you go by that way let me know though. I am getting a little antsy!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Read a report on another forum...a guy went through the ice yesterday at Mantua. Soft spots starting to show up so be safe if you venture to Mantua. -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm on Mantua right now. Have been all day. And yes, the ice is quickly deteriorating. But the fishing is good......









(°Edit - the ice is still about 4 inches of solid clear, but a lot of slush and water on top.)


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

12/13/2010
Strawberry:
Don't know about the west side bays but the main part of the lake is completey open.
Jordanelle:
The part of the lake that you can see from the highway is completey open.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

went by: jordanelle - no ice. strawberry no ice, not even near shore - float tubers out on the water. the little bay just before you go over the top headed to duchesne was frozen over, did not stop to see how thick, no one was on the ice there. starvation, obviously no ice but chepeta lake... frozen harder than a swedes head with about 20 inches of snow!


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Pelican was frozen over yesterday when I drove by, but I don't think I'd try it for a while yet.


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Palisade and Nine Mile had 3-4 inches two weeks ago but now 50 yards of open water between shore and ice. I fished Palisade a few times, but didn't try Nine Mile. Should be icing back up here pretty quick though because its been cooling off down here again.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wahooooooooooo....well I didn't put eyes on target...but my son who snowboards every chance he can at Powder Mountain texted me (as he's sick of smelling paint) and said ice is forming all over Pineview....YES, YES, YES...but again I haven't put eyes on target being PV... so this is coming from a 19 yo 'PowMow' snowboarding die hard...keep the COLD coming we're off tomorrow and plan on hitting some stores and may take a drive to PV. If we do I'll post up photos and more details...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i was driving past deer creek on my way home from work deer creek had a bit of ice forming on rainbow bay as well as on the opposite side of the lake i would guess it was about a half an inch thivk


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Drove by Lindon Harbor again today. Open water. There were small areas of ice forming in the corners, but the rest was water. The lake itself? Looked totally open as I drove to Vineyard.

(I'm really sick of the detours around there, btw.)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody been down or heard anything about Fish Lake?


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Drove by Strawberry yesterday and it looked like the bays were starting to ice up and it looked like there was ice by some shoreline. The bay on Soldier Creek by hwy 40 was all iced up, don't know how thick, could see open water about 150-200 yards out. Temp as we went by at 8:00 said -17 and coming back at 3:30 said 19.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Great News! Sounds like when I am up for Christmas, I will be able to get out on The Berry. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Any recent Berry reports?


----------



## EDF (Oct 20, 2010)

Sure, i can give you a berry report. 

Mud Creek Today: 4.5 inches of ice, top couple inches isnt the best quality. Still open water towards the lake end of the bay. Ice gets skinnier as you get closer to the open water. fisher maybe 100 yards from the open on 4ish inches. pretty slow overall. 3 trout is all for me. two that were maybe 16-17, and one that was maybe 20. finder didnt read much either. missed a couple bites is all

Today was the first time ive ever fished mud bay


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Checked out Newton an hour ago. It's ice capped but the edges are <1" and from what I can tell the out a ways was <2". The weather people are talking warm up again next week so it may not last. Any body got current intel on Hyrum or Mantua ? I got the itch bad... -8/-


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Mantua is still sporting about 4" of ice. Fished it today from 10:30 AM until 1:00 PM. I had 4 bites and hooked one. Lost it at the hole.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Flaming Gorge
-Firehole down to Confluence-
Anywhere we drilled was a solid 6"+. Not many fish showing up on the flashers, and even less were caught! So no fishing report.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Flaming Gorge
> -Firehole down to Confluence-
> Anywhere we drilled was a solid 6"+. Not many fish showing up on the flashers, and even less were caught! So no fishing report.


Any burbot ton? I heard ling point by firehole has been fishing very good for them. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

5" of ice on the Woodruff Narrows Reservoir yesterday. Funny, there was a small herd of mule deer crossing the lake.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Checked on Hyrum at noon today. No ice at all it's totally open.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, everyone for posting these reports.
They are very helpfull.

Soon the reports will be about how thick the ice is and not just more open water.
At least we can hope so.


----------



## Auman (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting all the updates.
I have replaced my auger blades, changed the line on my reels, sharpened hooks, tested the fish finder and portable heater, updated the GPS waypoints from last year, tried on all my cold weather gear, and ordered enough meal and wax worms to supply a large boy scout troop. If we don't get some ice soon, my wife might divorce me. She is tired of coming home to find me sitting on a bucket in the living room with all my ice fishing gear set up around me on the floor.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Auman said:


> She is tired of coming home to find me sitting on a bucket in the living room with all my ice fishing gear set up around me on the floor.


 -_O- 
I'm right there with you Auman. I cant stand this too cold for the boat but to warm to walk on it weather.

I checked on Newton again today. It's still capped but the edges out to about 4' have only a skim of ice on them. The rest is still <2" and very rotten I was able to break it up by hitting it with my auger.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

drove up to joes valley today. no ice on the south end and very little on the north end...just patches. nothing on the edges. 

its going to be a while...time to get the float tube back out!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got this from a friend who lives up in Eden on PV ice conditions.....  

"You're absolutely right about the fickled weather. We probably won't have safe ice now till mid January. Pineview has had two good starts forming ice this year but right now it's **** near all open water. I have to honestly say thanks to Mother Nature for the recent warm spell, otherwise my house would be burried under 20 + feet of snow. We got about 10" of new, wet snow yesterday and you really don't want that on top of forming ice. The last ice cap covered about 80% of the entire lake even down into the Narrows. There is a little left in the Yacht Club Marina but it's not safe. Only 31 degrees right now and foggy. If the sun shows his face today we may have a major melt on our hands, similar to the Utes last night."


----------



## trdt44 (Dec 28, 2009)

Went to strawberry today, at a small bay by the marina. There was 4" of frozen slush over 6" of more solid ice. There was a couple of groups at mud creek, the road must be plowed but we didn't go down it. Mostly still open water, hopefully this next cold spell will cap it.


----------

